# Pssssst! You single? Get in here, now.



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Gurpy said:


> I just got in, what happens now?


You mingle, and be fabulous.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

EnigmaticMan said:


> What are your ideals if I may ask?


The list is far too extensive to discuss on PerC.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Sygma said:


> That stare never fail.
> 
> 
> Or.
> ...


----------



## Diesel (Apr 23, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> We're like 9 miles away from eachother.


No way! We should grab a drink sometime.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


>


Girl, as opposed to the cigarette, you ll be smokin when I'll be done with you


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Diesel said:


> No way! We should grab a drink sometime.


We should!

Drink of choice?


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Sygma said:


> Girl, as opposed to the cigarette, you ll be smokin when I'll be done with you


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


>












Just tell me when and where. Hope _you_ are ready


----------



## Diesel (Apr 23, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> We should!
> 
> Drink of choice?


Mmm I'm more of a whiskey kind of guy. The ol' fashioned to be more specific.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Sygma said:


> Just tell me when and where. Hope _you_ are ready


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Sygma said:


> Just tell me when and where. Hope _you_ are ready


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Diesel said:


> Mmm I'm more of a whiskey kind of guy. The ol' fashioned to be more specific.


Any specific brand?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 23, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Any specific brand?


I like the Johnny Walker, Maker's Mark, and the Woodford Reserve. What about you?


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm looking forward to some exciting developments. 

Safe, fun, happy travels @INTJ Killed July @Sygma @Diesel 
^^


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Diesel said:


> I like the Johnny Walker, Maker's Mark, and the Woodford Reserve. What about you?


Johnnie Walker Black was one of the first Whiskeys I tried, still a favorite along with Eagle Rare & Lagavulin.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Lindsay Weir said:


> I'm looking forward to some exciting developments.
> 
> Safe, fun, happy travels @INTJ Killed July @Sygma @Diesel
> ^^


You're invited, too.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> You're invited, too.


Thank you for the invite!

I'm unfortunately on the opposite side of the country :tongue:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


>












Actually its about to get quite up


Also I got you covered 











I'm french like that


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Lindsay Weir said:


> Thank you for the invite!
> 
> I'm unfortunately on the opposite side of the country :tongue:


Where?


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Where?


Georgia here


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Your fucking avatar is so cruel.


Your avatar looks lesser intelligent.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

olonny said:


> That's actually the only Swedish city I visted back in the days when I was living in Denmark. Nice place indeed though, you know, I'm biased towards Dk, sorry.
> 
> So... Flynn huh?


Pscht. Sweden (Gothenburg in particular) is way better than Denmark. Just saying.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Why biomedical engineering? What's the draw?


I would say that one of the draws of biomedical engineering lies in the amalgamation of two very interesting subjects: biology, and physics. 

I've always had a big interest in drawing the human body, as one of my earliest dreams were to become an animator for Disney. Those very same dreams evolved into dreams of becoming a part-time or full-time character concept artist in the movie or game industry. I'm including part-time due to the fact that I'm interested in continuing my work within the biomedical engineering field while drawing, and part-time might be the best solution. Perhaps I'll just end up doing it full-time, or I might leave it as a hobby: I'm still young. 

I could expatiate on my life and aspirations, but let us keep it succinct (or atleast as succinct as I can be). To get to the point, within my self-studies of art I found the wonderful world of anatomy and pertaining subtopics!

As for physics, it is just something that has been fascinating to me, especially in the form of astronomy (another childhood dream). You can explain so much with physics: electromagnetic fields, photons, atoms, and so on (one can probably tell that I'm an electrical engineering student from that). Some may be harder to explain than others, some are more abstract than others, and some things are just theories. Still, it is there, and it works.

Perhaps, one of the stronger draws of biomedical engineering (and something that helps strengthen the two previous reasons) is that I want to help and influence people – whether it is conspicuous or not. Sure, you can help people within other fields of study, but I feel that biomedical engineering will allow me to help in the way that is the most efficient for me: development of medical equipment. Other areas are also very interesting; such as, tissue engineering.

Death is a part of life – it is imminent – but no one should have to part with their loved one's when it could be prevented. A sentence which has its roots in more personal matters. Hopefully, not too corny.

In the end, there is so much that I could write as to why I love certain subjects, or why I aspire for certain knowledge. Let us just leave it at these for the time being.  Now, what do you aspire to become, or learn, and what is the rationale? Would love to hear about it all.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Pscht. Sweden (Gothenburg in particular) is way better than Denmark. Just saying.


Let's be honest, you must admit you were dying to Flynn-me hahaha but my heart belongs to Dk, I'm sorry. Though I must admit Swedish people are indeed very blond and beautiful for what I saw in the streets and the famous Swedish. Except for Ibraimovic :laughing:


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

EternalFrost said:


> *Type: INFP
> 
> Generation: Y
> 
> ...


INFP's r so sexy


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Type: INFP

Generation: Z as in Zygote or Zapdos

Location: Philly, PA

Sexual orientation: hetero

Languages: English

Favorite movie genres: Anime for the most part

Favorite tv showsokemon sometimes, Nana, Adventure Time, Game of Thrones, Its Always sunny in Philadelphia, & anything that really sparks my interest

Favorite music genres: Jazz anything that really involves a lot of bass, Paramore, Ellegarden, Passion Pit, Imagine Dragons, One Ok Rock

Are you ready to start dating again: sure I'm always open to new people


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Type: INTJ

Age: Same year as the NES

Location: Close to San Diego, CA.

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, some Spanish, Logic, and some coding languages

Favorite movie genres: Anything that makes you think a lot, or not at all

Favorite tv shows: 30 Rock, Dexter, House, etc.

Favorite music genres: Indie-rock/pop, EDM, and more (genre matters not, if it has a good beat and or lyrics)


----------



## Chewiebon (Mar 5, 2014)

Type: ISTP

Age: 1989

Location: Close to Chicago, IL

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, and enough Spanish, German, French to get by

Favorite movie genres: Sci-Fi, and Horror

Favorite tv shows: Archer (Honestly, i do not watch much TV)

Favorite music genres: Folk, Rock, Techno, Classical (anything that makes good back ground noise)

Looking for: Someone who is willing to talk and can be adventurous.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

*Type: * INTJ

*Generation:* Y

*Location: * PA, USA

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English
*
Best trait:* Calm, primal magnetism.

*Sun/Rising sign:* Scorpio/Aries

*First and last letter of your middle name:* A and R

*Hobbies: *Music Production, Writing, 

*Favorite movie genres:* Comedies, Suspense, Adventure, Independent.

*Favorite tv shows: *The Office (R.I.P), Impractical Jokers, Supernatural, Law And Order: SVU

*Favorite music genres:* Hip Hop, Smooth Jazz, Classical, Soul, R&B, 'Epic' Instrumentals 

*Favorite comedians:* Don't have a favorite comedian. Either you are funny or not.
*
Favorite Quote:* "I have more respect for a man who lets me know where he stands; even if he is wrong, than for one to come up like an angel and is nothing but a devil" 

*Are you ready to start dating again: *


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Abraham Law said:


> *Favorite music genres:** Hip Hop, Smooth Jazz, Classical, Soul, R&B, 'Epic' Instrumentals *
> 
> *Favorite comedians:* Don't have a favorite comedian. Either you are funny or not.
> *
> ...


I would love to take a look through your music collection.

And that Malcolm X quote is epic, one of my favorites.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Any other asexuals? No? That's what I thought. *walks out the door*


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Gore Motel said:


> *Are you ready to start dating again (as of 05-02-2015 06:48 PM): NO*


How about now?


----------



## mastayuzen (May 6, 2015)

*Self-Summary:*
Hi guys I'm mastayuzen. I'm the kinda person that finds meaning on whatever I do, pretty much a loner. Personality wise I think I'm under INFJ. I tend to open up late and awful in socializing so bear with me yea.

*What I'm doing with my life:*
I just graduated from Architecture school and waiting for employment.

*The First thing people notice about me:*
That I look arrogant? I get that a lot since I don't talk much with people I'm not comfortable with.

*I spend time thinking about:*
World and what become of mankind. God and nature. Life after death.

*On a Friday Night I am:*
Pretty much at home, either watching my favorite series or playing video games. 

*The most private thing I'm willing to admit:*
I'm a proud virgin. Not because I can't lose it but because I haven't met anyone yet that deserves it.

*Type:* INFJ (hopefully)

*Generation:* X? I'm from 1991

*Location:* Kuala Lumpur, MY

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages: *English, Korean (Basic), Malay (Basic), Indonesian (Basic), Tamil (Basic), Telugu (Basic), Hindi (Basic).

*I'm Really Good At:* Playing computer games, Singing, Beatboxing

*Favourite Movie Genres:* Action, Comedy, Thriller, Romance

*Favourite Tv Shows:* Dexter, How I Met Your Mother, The Flash, Big Bang Theory.

*Favourite Music Genres:* RnB, Blues, Jazz and Rock. 

*Favourite Food:* Anything that has chicken.

*Favourite Video Game:* Civilization 5, Diablo (pretty much all RPG's)

*Drinks:* Rarely but when I do, gotta get drunk or it defeats the purpose of drinking isn't it?

*You should message me if:*
You feel like sharing your interest and etc.

*LIFE PRINCIPLES : *

'People fake a lot of human interactions, but I feel like I fake them all, and I fake them very well'. -Dexter

'One mother, One father, One god then why not one lover? if she can't be that one then why call her a 'lover'?' -Myself


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

baby blue me said:


> How about now?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


>


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

baby blue me said:


> View attachment 319946


Show a little cleavage.

They'll catch on.


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Show a little cleavage.
> 
> They'll catch on.


Direct = Sexy


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never not been single hahahaha please kill me
19/M
WILL DO ANYTHING PLEASE


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


> Show a little cleavage.
> 
> They'll catch on.


I am disappointed, no cleavage.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

*Type: INFJ

Generation: which ever one 1994 is in.

Location: Texas

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English and very very little spanish and japanese

Favorite movie genres: Adventure, Fantasy, Action, Psychological

Favorite tv shows: Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Ed Edd n Eddy, One Piece and many more.

Favorite music genres: Hip-Hop mainly. my music library is like 85% hip-hop. 5% EDM/Electronic/Dubstep, 10% Rock, Metal, Pop

Favorite comedians: George Carlin, Louis CK, Dave Chapelle, Donald Glover, Jim Jeffries, Chris Rock, Kevin Hart, George Lopez

Are you ready to start dating again: Not sure. I think I am. Im very indecisive in that regard.*


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

*Type: INFJ

Generation: Y

Location: Sydney

Sexual orientation: Likes Wom*n

Languages: English, Cantonese, Terrible French

Favorite movie genres: Documentary, Action Cartoon

Favorite tv shows: Four Corners, Foreign Correspondent, Good Game, Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, Digimon Savers, Avengers EMH etc.

Favorite music genres: Jazz

Favorite comedians: Wil Anderson, Shaun Micallef

Are you ready to start dating again: Yup, just hit me up so I can bore you to death  I practice really awful exclusive monogamy after all (with lots of commitment). But hey, I'll also be your loyal friend. *


----------



## Silverflame (Jan 4, 2015)

Count me in....
(Single and ready to mingle....)


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

*Type:* I/ENTJ

*Generation:* 90's kid.

*Location:* California

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English, Beginning Spanish, Sign Language, Pig Latin(lol)

*Favorite movie genres:* Sci-Fi, Horror, Action, Thriller

*Favorite tv shows:* Game Of Thrones, South Park, Futurama, The Simpsons(earlier seasons).

*Favorite music genres: *Metal(Metallica, Iron maiden), Rap(Tech N9ne, Lupe Fiasco), Rock(Led Zeppelin, Queen), Country(nothing, I hate country).

*Favorite comedians:* Bill Hicks, George Carlin, Louis CK, Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert, Tim Minchin, Ricky Gervais.

*Are you ready to start dating again:* Not really. Just felt like doing this because I was bored.

*Favorite Book Genre:* Science, History, Sci Fi, Fantasy, Mystery.

*Favorite video games:* Grand Theft Auto, Portal series, Rock Band, Pokemon.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

*Type: *INTP

*Generation: *Z

*Location: *Australia

*Sexual Orientation: *Straight

*Languages: *English

*​Favorite Movie Genres:* Thriller, Action, War

*Favorite TV Shows:* Dexter, BB, Hannibal, House

*Favorite Music Genres: *Black Metal

*Favorite Comedians:* Dave Chappelle, George Carlin

*Favorite Book Genre:* Non-fiction, I don't read

*Favorite Video Games:* Fallout, TES, STALKER

*Are you ready to start dating again:* "Again" lol.


----------



## Pupazzo (Apr 12, 2015)

Type: INTP
Generation: Y
Location: Italy
Sexual orientation: Straight
Languages: Italian, English

Favorite movie genres: Sci-Fi, Trash, Fantasy

Favorite tv shows: Breaking bad, Game Of Thrones, South Park

Favourite anime: Clannad, AIR, Angel Beats, Naruto

Favorite music genres: depends on songs 

Favourite Food: nutella cheesecake 

Favorite Book Genre: guides and technical

Favorite video games: Mass effect, Grand Theft Auto, TERA

Are you ready to start dating again: yes


----------



## Maressa (May 9, 2015)

Isn't there somewhere they can match an ESTJ with the ideal counterpart(or choice there of)? I think it may be ISTJ??


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Honesty, I don't even know why I'm filling this out. Boredom, I guess.


*Type*: INTP

Generation: The weird gray area between Gen X and Gen Y, that has elements of both but belongs properly to neither.

Location: Northern California

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, just enough Spanish to start a fight in a Spanish-speaking country (but not enough to actually have a conversation).

Favorite movie genres: Sci-fi, Action, drama-you know what, give me a good movie and I'll at least watch it.

Favorite tv shows: Firefly, Star Trek, Avatar: the Last Airbender, Futurama, a few others that don't come to mind immediately.

Favorite music genres: Rock (mostly classic rock and '90's alternative), jazz, classical.

Are you ready to start dating again: Maybe.

The first response had this as questions that most determine compatibility. I don't know, but what the hell?

Do you like horror movies? Not really, but it really depends on the horror movie; I'll watch and enjoy some horror movies.

Have you ever traveled around another country alone? No. But give me a bunch of money and I would.

Wouldn't it be fun to chuck it all and go live on a sailboat? Yes. Hell, if I could, I'd get a sailboat, cast out my sails and go where the wind took me.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

*Type: *Unsure. Probably NT of some variety. Type systems are inadequate at including the expansiveness of human personality. Making a decision about myself within that framework is rife with uncertainty. 

*Generation:* Y

*Location:* Tennessee. No income tax. w00t

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages: *English, some Spanish

*Favorite Activities: *Working my 4 jobs and still maintaining some free time, kicking back and reveling in the company of good friends, discussing and debating interesting topics, enjoying fine alcohol and cuisine, preparing fine cuisine, mixing fine beverages, playing fine video games, shooting firearms, shooting firearms at nuisance/dangerous animals for money, reading the internets, arguing with people on the internets. *

Favorite movie genres: *Documentary, Sci-Fi/Fantasy. I don't have the focus to watch multi-hour movies unless I learn something in the process, or just absolutely love the movie.* 

Favorite tv shows: *Game Of Thrones, House of Cards (both versions), Dr. Who, South Park, The Colbert Report, Futurama, House, Ancient Aliens (just mainly for Giorgio Tsoukalos, and/or his hair), any cooking show, for ideas.* 

Favorite music genres: *EDM, chill stuff in general, Folk, Bluegrass, Rock, some Pop, some Rap, some Country, some Contemporary Christian/Gospel. 

*Favorite video games: *Destiny (have clan, accepting members), FIFA, GTA series, Assassin's Creed series, Borderlands Series, Fable Series, Halo Series, Everything ever made by Bethesda since TES: Arena, Everything ever made by BioWare since Jade Empire/Kotor. 

Going to pick up TES online when it releases for console. Note: I am a console n00b, but greatly desire a nice PC gaming rig. HMU if on 360 or XBone. Will send GT via PM. *

Are you ready to start dating again: *Always, with the right person. But I'm certainly not losing any sleep over it. lol

*Caveat: *If you catch the reference in my avatar: No, I'm not an objectivist.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

*Type:* INFP

*Generation: *Somewhere in between Y and Z. I like to think I belong to Y 

*Location:* New England USA

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English, English, English, and barely enough Spanish to tell you a little bit about myself if we take it real slow.

*Favorite movie genres:* Anything where the plotline isn't painfully obvious is interesting to me! But my absolute favorite are movies that truly reflect life, even if they are a bit dark. Comedies can be good if they're done well, too.

*Favorite tv shows:* The Office, The Colbert Report, ESPN 30 for 30, 60 Minutes, House, Breaking Bad, South Park, probably Game of Thrones once I finish the books. More like if I ever finish. Or if I just give up.

*Favorite music genres:* Indie Pop, Alternative, Alternative R&B, Dream Pop, Hip-Hop, Folk/Bluegrass, EDM, not much I dislike to be honest. Spotify tells me my top 9 most played artists of the past month are Blood Orange, Grimes, DWNTWN, MADE IN HEIGHTS, Drake, Hiatus Kaiyote, Rihanna, Passion Pit, and Jon Bellion

*Are you ready to start dating again:* Well that's why I'm doing this, right? 

*Do you like horror movies?* Yes

*Have you ever traveled around another country alone?* Yes, three week trip throughout Europe. Planning on doing South America in about half a year!

*Wouldn't it be fun to chuck it all and go live on a sailboat?* Sailboat? Nah. Some kind of boat with a motor? Fuck yes.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

ahhh so many dudes in here


----------



## nosilla (Feb 22, 2010)

*Type:* ISTJ 6w5 so/sp

*Generation:* Y (born in 1991, but raised as a Gen Y, whereas siblings are Gen X)

*Location: *Central Cali; but moving to Monterey, CA in July

*Sexual orientation:* Straight/heterosexual

*Languages:* English, can understand Spanish but cannot speak it (can only speak minimal medical Spanish)

*Favorite movie genres:* Action/Adventure, Drama, SciFi, Competent RomComs, certain comedies, Disney/Pixar, all musicals, pretty much everything except horror films and films that are made to flop

*Favorite TV shows:* Game of Thrones, Graham Norton Show, select animes (watching Free! right now, Ouran HHC, Madoka Magica, Black Butler, SWO, lots of others), Stargate (all of them), Bones, JAG, Adventure Time, NCIS, Scorpion, certain Youtubers (okay... Dan & Phil)

*Favorite music genres:* Country, Hip Hop, select rap, dance, 80s rock, 70s rock, BILLY JOEL, classical, soundtracks, etc. I am really only picky about rappers. 

*Are you ready to start dating again:* Never ever dated. Sooooooo..... SURE. BRING IT ON BABAY. (lol, jk. I am just living life and enjoying the ride.)

*Do you like horror movies? *Nope. Probably the only type of movies I don't like. 

*Have you ever traveled around another country alone?* Nope. But I have one-bagged a two-week trip to the East Coast without a car. Took trains and public transportation from DC to NY and back to DC. Fun times. 

*Wouldn't it be fun to chuck it all and go live on a sailboat?* Sure. Would it be more fun to chuck it all and live on a houseboat? YES. I WOULD DO THAT. But I'd rather live on a houseboat and travel around California's coast. Or just park it and live there. Live on a dock.


----------



## Jekkt (May 9, 2015)

*Type*: INFJ

*Generation*: Y 

*Location*: Germany

*Sexual orientation*: straight

*Languages*: German, English and some random phrases in Russian

*Favorite movie genres*: Thriller, psychological stuff, its hard to admit but i do like drama / romance kinda stuff

*Favorite TV shows*: House of Cards, Game of Thrones, tons of Anime like Death Note, Clannad, Attack on Titan, Elfen Lied etc. etc.

*Favorite music genres*: minimal, deep house, ambient, chillout, 

*Are you ready to start dating again*: I've never dated a girl yet, neither had a relationship, but im open for everything :X

*Have you ever traveled around another country alone?* No, but i really want to!

Thanks for reading this!

~Jekkt


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> ahhh so many dudes in here


How do you think I feel?


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Has any mingling happened yet??


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

INTJ Killed July said:


> How do you think I feel?


Options are good.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Lindsay Weir said:


> Has any mingling happened yet??


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Type: INFJ
Generation: Y
Location: Hampshire, England
Sexual orientation: IDK
Languages: English
Best trait: IDK
Sun/Rising sign: Pisces/Gemini allegedly
First and last letter of your middle name: M Y
Hobbies: Books, music, photography, running, tumblrin', writing 
Favorite movie genres: Indie, action/adventure, horror
Favorite tv shows: Orange is the New Black, (default/oblig okc answer 'i luv netflix and pizzaa lowl')
Favorite music genres: Some rap, classic rock, ~surf noir
Favorite comedians: Ricky Gervais, George Carlin <3
Favorite Quote: Too many


Are you ready to start dating again:
ehmergherd sewwww readyy
@_Loaf_ ilu for that gif. :laughing::th_love:
"Smell my cheese!"


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

*Pssssst! You bored? Let's play Smash or Pass.*

Come and placy smash or pass here: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...-bored-lets-play-smash-pass.html#post17510881


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> @_Loaf_ ilu for that gif. :laughing::th_love:
> "Smell my cheese!"


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

*Type:* ISTJ? I think. 9w1. More certain. sp/sx or sp/so, depending on my mood and focus. 

*Generation:* Y, born in 1986, so kind of close to Gen X...but still far? I forget the cut-off exactly. 

*Location:* Midwest US near Chicago and Milwaukee

*Sexual Orientation: *Straight male seeking female

*Religion: *Christian-ish. Not really sure, but sometimes faith makes sense to me. I believe in God. It's not really something I can discuss now, but it's definitely a development in my own life...I was raised Christian but was not a true one at the time. There was too much guilt and shame for it to be sincere. 

*Language: *English and very little Spanish (little comprehension, little speaking, some authentic accent but still white as heck) 

*Favorite Movie Genres:* Comedy, drama, psychological thriller, indie, I don't know exactly, I like anything that looks good or interesting, real, human, favorite movies now are by Richard Linklater.

*Favorite TV Shows: *Seinfeld, Twin Peaks, Six Feet Under, The Simpsons, Gilmore Girls, Enlightened

*Favorite Music Genres:* Indie, Rock, Singer-songwriter, jazz, classic video-game music, JRPG soundtracks, anything that is good...lol. 

*Are you ready to start dating again?:*Yes, more so than ever have been! I haven't been officially in a relationship for like 4 years. Not (m)any dates either recently. I feel like I am ready to just let something happen romantically or to try a date. I may be interested in a LDR (long distance relationship) with someone really cool. 

*Have I ever traveled across another country alone?: *No, but I have went on a long 3-week road-trip with my best friend all the way out to LA and back to the midwest...lots of places in between. I've only left this country once....and it was only Canada, a family vacation as a pre-teen. 

Thanks for reading.  Say hi. I am shy.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Lindsay Weir said:


> Has any mingling happened yet??


I tried to mingle with a guy and another guy now(you), who is named after a very lovable character from awesome TV show...I have an awesome older sister myself IRL as well.  I am straight, but let's mingle.


----------



## MaskedNicci (Aug 5, 2014)

Open Every Window said:


> *Religion: *Christian-ish. Not really sure, but sometimes faith makes sense to me. I believe in God. It's not really something I can discuss now, but it's definitely a development in my own life...I was raised Christian but was not a true one at the time. There was too much guilt and shame for it to be sincere.
> ...
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Seinfeld, Twin Peaks, Six Feet Under, The Simpsons, Gilmore Girls, Enlightened


Hey, I find it interesting to find a guy that enjoys Gilmore Girls. Most males that happen to see it on screen tend to recoil, along with their vapid ideals of masculinity and what that entails.  I watched the show as a sort of bonding experience with my mother/best friend, and I was mostly drawn in by the constant onslaught of cultural references and rapid-fire wit. I'm not sure why the show doesn't appeal to more, despite some character inconsistencies and over-dramatic plot holes in later seasons, but that's only to be expected in modern television, unfortunately.

I would also like to say that your mentioned thoughts on religion sound very similar to my own. It's all very complicated and hard to discuss at times, so it's nice to know others are just hesitant, not necessarily close-minded about the whole idea of Christianity. Authenticity is hard to come by.

EDIT: I guess I should fill some of these out?

*Type: *INTJ
*Generation: *Y
*Location: *Midwest United States.
*Sexual Orientation:* Interested in men.
*Religion:* Currently, non-denominational Christian.
Language: English, Japanese(studied 4 years in college)
*Favorite Movie Genres:* It depends on mood, really. I'll watch whatever others are watching; action, comedy, fantasy, etc. But when I need recharge time, and there is no one else choosing, I actually like watching old black and white films or romantic comedies. It doesn't happen often, though.
*Favorite Music Genres: * Classic rock, metal, symphonic metal, visual kei, alternative.
*Are you ready to start dating again?:* Dunno, never dated yet.
Have I ever traveled across another country alone?: Been to Japan for 10 months, and during that time I traveled solo from Osaka to Yokohama to see a Kpop concert.  It was a blast.
*Random:* I'm a Japanese major but I never was into Pokemon as a kid. I've never watched it, and I only played about 30 minutes of Yellow before I got bored. I prefer MMORPGs and turn-based games just suck my brain dry in moments.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

@MaskedNicci


> Hey, I find it interesting to find a guy that enjoys Gilmore Girls. Most males that happen to see it on screen tend to recoil, along with their vapid ideals of masculinity and what that entails.  I watched the show as a sort of bonding experience with my mother/best friend, and I was mostly drawn in by the constant onslaught of cultural references and rapid-fire wit. I'm not sure why the show doesn't appeal to more, despite some character inconsistencies and over-dramatic plot holes in later seasons, but that's only to be expected in modern television, unfortunately.


 Thanks. Yeah, I like the show quite a bit. It's not always perfect and/or realistic, but I like the references to pop culture...the quickness. It's really genuinely funny without forcing itself as funny. Also, I enjoy the conflict between Lorelei and her parents and I wish I could be as independent or as smart as she is (again, not so realistic at times, but it's a cool model to see). 



> I would also like to say that your mentioned thoughts on religion sound very similar to my own. It's all very complicated and hard to discuss at times, so it's nice to know others are just hesitant, not necessarily close-minded about the whole idea of Christianity. Authenticity is hard to come by.


Well said. Totally agree, it's really hard to see authentic Christianity at times in the group setting of a church. It becomes selfish and status oriented really fast, but at the same time it's important to connect with others. Not an easy thing to pull off. For me anyways. 

Also, what is the draw to mmorpg over turn based rpgs? 

And yea for the Midwest!! Kind of. 

Thanks for the reply...I really enjoyed getting it and reading what you had to say. :happy:


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I was rather young when Gilmore Girls aired, so I don't remember much, but I do remember my father actually liked watching it too 

Maybe I should find time to watch it as well... ^^


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Lindsay Weir said:


> I was rather young when Gilmore Girls aired, so I don't remember much, but I do remember my father actually liked watching it too
> 
> Maybe I should find time to watch it as well... ^^


You should not.... 
I used to watch it with my ex. The rate at which they talk is hysterical, but the comedic wit is good.


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

this is the first thing i thought of when i read the title of this thread








grim patron op


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Why not.

*Type:* INFP 6w5

*Generation:* Y

*Location:* Southern US

*Sexual Orientation:* Straight

*Religion:* Christian

*Language:* English, I can't pretend to know enough Chinese, I can stumble through reading Latin

*Favorite Movie Genres:* I know I sound like a boring person, but I really like all kinds. Anything Chris Nolan fo sho. I like movies like Lord of the Rings, Dark Knight trilogy, Pride & Prejudice (2005), Shawshank, 50/50, The Avengers... so a pretty wide range.

*Favorite TV Shows:* I'm on a BBC/Netflix kick right now. Peaky Blinders, The Fall, Sherlock, Luther, etc. I'd be lying if I said I didn't watch trash tv too... love me some Scandal.

*Favorite Music Genres:* Indie, Singer-songwriter, rock, alt.

*Are you ready to start dating again?:* I recently started dating again, and it has been an interesting experience. I don't think I was as ready for it as I thought I was. I'm still not sure, it's pretty scary. 

*Have I ever traveled across another country alone?:* Not TO another country by myself. I have traveled IN a foreign country by myself, if that makes sense. It's especially fun when you lose your passport in a Japanese airport.

*Do you like scary movies?* I like the good old-fashioned scary-types like Amityville Horror & The Conjuring.

*Hobbies:* Singing, writing, hanging out with my dog, Netflix-binging, cooking, coffee-shopping, etc. I have friends too I guess, haha.


----------



## MaskedNicci (Aug 5, 2014)

Open Every Window said:


> @MaskedNicci
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, I like the show quite a bit. It's not always perfect and/or realistic, but I like the references to pop culture...the quickness. It's really genuinely funny without forcing itself as funny. Also, I enjoy the conflict between Lorelei and her parents and I wish I could be as independent or as smart as she is (again, not so realistic at times, but it's a cool model to see).


Agreed. Even if it's not perfect, I think the show is a great attempt at being genuine. My mother connected a lot with Lorelai, not in a direct way with her relationship with her mother, per se, but in trying to escape a cycle that her family was stuck in for a long time. Not getting sucked back in is a real struggle. So when things got stressful, I'd just put the next DVD in and make her some popcorn so she could relax. ^^ Lorelai is a great character, and I think her parents are written really well, too. I think often in modern shows, we want a clear answer to a problem, you know? A 20 minute problem-arises-things-get-real-then-wow-everythings-normal-again sort of sitcom feeling, so I liked seeing the relationship struggle there with lots of ups and downs and misunderstandings that lasted in the longer term, as well as being referenced back to later on. 



Open Every Window said:


> @MaskedNicci
> Well said. Totally agree, it's really hard to see authentic Christianity at times in the group setting of a church. It becomes selfish and status oriented really fast, but at the same time it's important to connect with others. Not an easy thing to pull off. For me anyways.
> 
> Also, what is the draw to mmorpg over turn based rpgs?
> ...


Hahaha....yeah. I think a large part of my problem is not with spirituality itself - which I think can be as authentic as you yourself make it - but rather, organized religion and its nasty side effects. I have a hard time when people who are looking to invite me to their church ask me, "Do you attend church regularly? Do you read the Bible often? Why not?" And I get a little panicky inside, because the answer is very complicated. (^.^;

Haha...I'm not sure why, but turn-based has always bothered me, since I was little. I think it probably has to do with the fact that I have a lot of siblings, and we get along really well. So we were always looking for something we can do interactively at the same time. Chess bored my siblings a lot, and turn-based games with multiplayer tends to take a long time, and doesn't feel very cooperative to me. We used to play Secret of Mana on the SNES, which limits character movement, but is still more "real-time coop" compared to a lot of other stuff.

Now, granted, I know that every RPG game when its broken down into its components is always essentially "turn based" in a sense, since even in Secret of Mana we had to wait a certain amount of seconds before continuing our hits before they were effective, and you still had a menu to choose spells and things from, but still, it felt more like we were making real time decisions together. I think this ebbed over into my teenage years, when I started researching Dungeons and Dragons and started teaching myself how to DM for my family. Even when I DM, I like to keep things organized and neat, similar to a turn-based game, but I can somehow control how quickly the game flows, and even when we're essentially "paused," it's always for group discussion, which I much prefer over rifling through menus or selection screens or paperwork. That's why I eventually ditched actual D&D games in favor of making my own condensed version (a 10 page rulebook that even my oldschool father and grandmother learned how to play) and simple one sheet profiles, so the amount of rulebook flipping was minimized, and actual gameplay took priority. 

The same idea applies to MMORPGs to me. I adore the hotkey system, and I tend to strike at enemies with a plethora of 6-8 spells or moves, and I set them up according to cool-down times so I don't have to wait as long. I can also hit the buttons, and while the spells are being cast, I can be searching for my next move or keeping an eye out for the next oncoming monster/quest item to be collected. I don't group on any MMORPG, really, though, I always solo. Because healer class doesn't level up as well as some others, but they're pretty good at soloing even the epic quests. ^O^

That's a very long and odd answer to your question. Haha.. I guess the tl:dr version is that I am an impatient person, and I'd rather play something with more convoluted strategies. 

Hahaha... I love how you had to add "kind of" to your exaltation of Midwest. XD 



dunemobbin said:


> You should not....
> I used to watch it with my ex. The rate at which they talk is hysterical, but the comedic wit is good.


Their high-speed talking was initially why my mother didn't watch the show earlier. Haha. It killed me when I found out that the actors had to have speech trainers in order to speak their lines that fast. I mean, it makes sense, but still. This is especially funny to me, since I was born and raised in California, and then I moved to the Midwest, so sometimes people tell me I speak way too fast. But it just feels like normal speed to me, and it works as long as it's properly enunciated:3


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


> I would love to take a look through your music collection.
> 
> And that Malcolm X quote is epic, one of my favorites.


You tried...

 how was it?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

*Type: *ISFP (as far as we know)
*
Generation: *I am guessing Y (1982)
*Location:* near Philadelphia, Pa USA

*Sexual orientation:* straight 

*Languages:* English, a little Japanese, and my Italian is still terrible

*Favorite movie genres:* comedy, sci fi, action

*Favorite tv shows: *Star trek, Ghost in the Shell stand alone complex, Game of thrones, Red vs Blue, Pinky and the Brain, young justice, etc

*Favorite music genres: *comedy, classical, almost anything except rap (unless it sounds good)


*Favorite comedians: *George Carlin, Others I can't remember atm

*Are you ready to start dating again: *Not sure. Probably. Last one I have been on was in January and before that 16 years ago.

*Favourite Video Game: *Final Fantasy XI, VII, Dynasty warriors, Final Fantasy Tactics, 

*Religion:* Atheist

*Career:* still undecided. So far I would consider myself a failed artist/writer and possibly failed game designer (haven't really gone that far into)

*Do you have a Job:* Yes


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Still no mingling? 
I'm going to OKCupid. :tongue:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am actually going to meet a real member from here soon whoop woo. Meet & Greet.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am actually going to meet a real member from here soon whoop woo. Meet & Greet.


His (her?) car will probably break down, or will be married or gay or something.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> His (her?) car will probably break down, or will be married or gay or something.


Sounds about right. Sounds like a normal Friday night date anyways. Lol


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Sounds about right. Sounds like a normal Friday night date anyways. Lol


You istp's really know how to party. Who is it? Intj?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> You istp's really know how to party. Who is it? Intj?


I think its an INFP that has themselves mistaken as something else :tongue:


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

*Mingles*


I feel like there was something else I was supposed to do besides just that...



INTJ Killed July said:


> You mingle, and be fabulous.


Oh, right.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I think its an INFP that has themselves mistaken as something else :tongue:


well don't hurt it's feelings. INFP's can be really delicate, and if you hurt their feelings they will crawl into their bed and cry.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> well don't hurt it's feelings. INFP's can be really delicate, and if you hurt their feelings they will crawl into their bed and cry.


That's only 3 days of the week. Give us a break!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

*Prepares to copy-paste OP's style*

Reads:


> Feel free to use my template, if you're lacking in creativity.


-_- Well, then.


Haha, well I've never been great when it comes to marketing myself, but I seem to excel in written communication > you, know, talking and stuff. So I'll give this a whirl.

Not much to say. I'm irreverent and not seriously hoping to find and kind of romantic connection on here whatsoever, but eh. Why not? 
Best case scenario, I find my soul mate.
Worst case scenario, I get kidnapped, tortured, and murdered. What have I got to lose?


Here's my Spotify profile if you're interested in stalking me: https://open.spotify.com/user/dramaturg

Musical taste says a lot about a person after all.


I'm in the process of acquiring my Bachelor's, then it's off to med school. Or at least that's the tentative plan.
But I'm aware psychiatry, social work, therapy, even HR are all viable career options on the table.

I have a family of guinea pigs and I WUV them.

And, well, Roger Ebert is my celebrity crush.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

Fern said:


> Here's my Spotify profile if you're interested in stalking me: https://open.spotify.com/user/dramaturg


I love the "I care about you" playlist.

And you're a DUFFY fan?!? (Stepping stone was my go-to breakup song)

Yeah, totally creeping your spotify.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INTJ Killed July said:


> I love the "I care about you" playlist.
> 
> And you're a DUFFY fan?!? (Stepping stone was my go-to breakup song)
> 
> Yeah, totally creeping your spotify.


Faq yes. I don't knows ya but I likes ya.


----------



## ShelbyLabyrinth (Jan 21, 2013)

*Type: Intj

Generation: Y 

Location: North Louisiana..Bleh

Sexual Orientation: Straight(I'm female)

Religion: Athiest

Language: I've taken Spanish and French classes. I really want to learn the German language someday.

Favorite Movie Genres: Drama, Sci-fi, Horror, Indie, and more that I can't think of at the moment.

Favorite TV Shows: The X-files, Twin Peaks, Orphan Black, Parks and Rec, 30 Rock, The Walking Dead, Black Mirror

Favorite Music Genres: Classic rock, metal, indie, some blues and jazz. I've just now started to get into electronic stuff

Are you ready to start dating again?:Yea, I believe so

Have I ever traveled across another country alone?: Nope


*


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

https://youtu.be/XcTYodOfmfc*

Escape (Pina Colada Song) by Rupert Holmes*

I thought this song was appropriate-:wink:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

:happy:


----------



## sai226 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is my first post. I just want to see what i look like when i post


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

Type: INTP

Location: India

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, French, and a truck load of Indian languages. 

Favorite movie genres: Psychological thrillers, action, really well made romantic movies else it's a big no

Favorite tv shows: all anime/manga./tv shows that fit the above listed genres. 

Favorite books: science and speculative fiction, romance novels, books on neural nets, non euclidean geometry, riemann surface, concrete mathematics.

Favorite music genres: pretty much everything. What i listen to at any given time depends on the circumstances. 

Favorite comedians: appreciate all talented observational comedians. 

Are you ready to start dating again: Yes. 

Favorite food: Anything that's spicy and has no meat.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Fern said:


> and not seriously hoping to find and kind of romantic connection on here whatsoever, but eh. Why not?


I had that same feeling when posting in here. Maybe if we combine it, we can make two fifths of Captain Planet.


----------



## Sonderous (May 29, 2015)

Type: INFJ (kind of close to INTJ though)

Generation: Y

Location: Southern California

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, Spanish

Favorite movie genres: Psychological thrillers

Favorite tv shows: The Office, Monster

Favorite music genres: Hip hop/Rap, Electronic (no clue which subtype, I think it's House that I like most though), Pop, Alt, Rock, and anything else that sounds good to me 

Favorite comedians: idk  Longmont Potion Castle, if he counts lol

Are you ready to start dating again: lol I haven't even tried it yet


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

cricket said:


> Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*












*me too*


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

cricket said:


> Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*


Mingle = beard rubs?


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

It's merely energy offsetting energy. 

ISTJ + ENTJ = (win) internal extender support "gravitational" and external accessor "kinetic"
INFP + ENFJ = (win) internal adventurer support "electric" and external foresight "heat"
ENFP + INTJ = (win) external adventurer support "magnetic" and internal accessor "potential"

Those are the best collisions so far, I can see.

Working towards more.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

dunemobbin said:


> Mingle = beard rubs?


My first reaction to the gif was Anna Faris (looks like her?) is crazy if she doesn't want to rub faces with Chris O'Dowd :laughing:
p.s. Whatever floats your boat = mingling, amirite? :wink:


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

Type: INFP

Generation: Y

Location: Italy

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages:Italian and a "decent" english

Favorite movie genres: Fantasy,comedy

Favorite tv shows:MLP,Malcolm in the Middle,South Park,Goofy Troop

Favorite music genres: Metal,Electronic music,Epic music

Are you ready to start dating again?:I've never dating,so I think that I might begin?(like if someone wants me)


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Katherine Parkinson, but yeah she does look like Anna Faris there. :happy:


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

Type: INTJ

Generation: Y

Location: Melbourne, Australia

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English

Favorite movie genres: Drama, Thriller, Historic, Epic, Comedy

Favorite tv shows: Game of Thrones, The Borgias, Boardwalk Empire

Favorite music genres: Trance (mainly classic style and non-vocal)

Favorite comedians: Louis CK, Russell Peters, Bill Hicks


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

cricket said:


> Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*


This is probably a telling sign that most of us are lying when we say "yes, I'm ready to date" 

We're too busy playing a waiting game and are too stubborn to lose! In this unique game, we gush and cheer over the "losers." Someone, please, someone lose at this game!!


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Lindsay Weir said:


> This is probably a telling sign that most of us are lying when we say "yes, I'm ready to date"
> 
> We're too busy playing a waiting game and are too stubborn to lose! In this unique game, we gush and cheer over the "losers." Someone, please, someone lose at this game!!


I think a lot of us overthink this whole online experience thing. We're trapped in our heads. There are great friendships to be formed, not just SOs to be found. I'm guessing that's how many of the relationships that budded from PerC started in the first place. A lot of users have found partners on PerC... because they stepped out just to meet friends first! But many (I'll include myself) are hesitant to put in time and effort on a non-dating website, as the results would likely lead to a LDR. But hey, I did some mingling and have met some new friends so far  It's worth it!

Mingle on, folks.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Type: Probably ENxP

Generation: Z

Location: Istanbul

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: Turkish, English, french

Favorite movie genres: Lack the concentration to watch them (ADHD probs) , but when I do, it's almost always comedy or whatever genre Fiddler on The Roof is

Favorite tv shows: I disorganizedly watch over 30, but Game of Thrones has a special place in my heart.

Favorite music genres: Anything that isn't slow

Favorite comedians: I laugh at everything except Modern Family. So , everyone except Modern Family actors. Maybe I favor the creators of South Park.

Are you ready to start dating again: 
http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltg80uuGgr1r4ghkoo1_400.gif
But anything serious, 
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...bXcZhDUoubiDfr6tNpSdBg1KM-la7xf0YeM9Gm5GjwnsE


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Type: *ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584 

*Generation:* X

*Location: *LAS

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English, a little German, a few programming languages 

*Favorite movie genres:* Psychological thrillers, Sci-Fi, fantasy, mysteries, some horror...

*Favorite tv shows: *Star Trek (any), Law and Order, Castle, documentaries

*Favorite music genres:* Classic Rock, some metal, (some) country, blues, jazz, classical 

*Favorite comedians:* Sarah Silverman, George Carlin, most modern comedians seem to be funny sometimes 

*Are you ready to start dating again: *Dating, yes. More than that? I am not sure.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> *Type: *ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
> 
> *Generation:* X
> 
> ...



I would love to go see a movie with you, sometime. You have great taste in film genres, and comedy.

Did you see Ex Machina?


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

anony231 said:


> Type: Probably ENxP
> 
> Generation: Z
> 
> ...


That gif is fucking hilarious


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

@INTJ Killed July thanks!!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

INTJ Killed July said:


> I would love to go see a movie with you, sometime. You have great taste in film genres, and comedy.
> 
> Did you see Ex Machina?


I wanted to see it, but I missed the window in the theater. I can always get it online. Benefits of being a computer geek.


----------



## Manathas (Mar 24, 2015)

*Type:* ISFP 6w7.

*Generation:* Z

*Age:* 18

*Location:* Wales, UK. If you don't know where Wales is, it's the one next to England which people think is a part of England. Known for our beautiful scenery, rainy weather, and sheep.

*Sexual orientation:* Bisexual.

*Languages:* Welsh, English, French, self-taught German and Korean.

*Favorite movie genres:* action & thriller, comedy, some horror. No idea what Disney comes under as but the occasional Disney film. Other than that I'll watch annnnyything.

*Favorite tv shows:* Dr Who, The Walking Dead, Big Bang Theory, Breaking Bad, Orphan Black, and all the older discontinued ones that I have box sets of.

*Favorite Book:* Jane Eyre.

*Favorite music genres:* Metal, Rock, EDM, and pretty much everything else.

*Favorite comedians:* Jasper Carrot, Louis C.K, Kevin Hart, Tim Minchin, Robin Williams, Eddie Murphy, Michael Mcintyre, peter Kay, Jimmy Carr.

*Are you ready to start dating again: *I'd say so. Not in any rush 

*Do you like horror movies:* Yeah  

*Have you ever traveled around another country alone:* Only a couple times. 

*Favorite food:* Depends on how I'm feeling. I eat a LOT every day. 

*Likes: * Gaming, anime, cars, computing, extreme sport, not so extreme sport, working out, music, making music, drinking tea, taking things apart and making something epic... etc.


----------



## BakedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2015)

*Type:* INTP

*Generation:* I'm 21

*Location:* NY, US

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English

*Occupation:* Starting college in the fall

*Favorite movie genres:* Don't watch movies for the most part

*Favorite tv shows:* House

*Favorite music genres:* Black Metal is my favorite, but I have many interests scattered among genre's

*Favorite comedians:* George Carlin, Dave Chappelle

*Favorite books:* Warhammer 40k 

*Are you ready to start dating again:* What do you mean again? :tongue:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

cricket said:


> Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*


Sure, just come over to France or we can meet halfway between our two countries I guess !


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I wanted to see it, but I missed the window in the theater. I can always get it online. Benefits of being a computer geek.



I love ya buddy, but sometimes you are fucking clueless.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone on the autism spectrum or other mental/psych difficulties with a positive-ish attitude(not absolutely positive, that's too much for me) , interested in mingling with a straight male with similar difficulties? Specifically I have ADD-non attentive, social anxiety disorder, occasional depression episodes, and mild autism spectrum/high functioning. I know this is pretty counter-intuitive with the whole process of mingling, but I am letting it be known. I made a profile earlier on this thread, check it out. Oh yeah, I am an ISFJ male, who realizes Fe isn't always the answer, but I still enjoy using it and it's natural-ish, of course... Despite all of this, I feel I am dateable-ish, and I am working on managing the disorder within myself and trying to accept/tolerate myself without too much judgement. I am pretty average intelligence wise in most ways...a little better with language than the rest. Shitty at mechanical and physical intelligence. 

Presently, I am obsessed with Bob Dylan and New Order, popular music wise. Last week, I saw one of my favorite bands, Sebadoh, live at a small venue...it was a blast, and my friend who went with me really enjoyed it a lot too. 

I have a BA in geography, why I choose that? Small department, and I got to know the faculty and other students well. Plus, geography could study almost anything, and I didn't know what to choose as a major. With that said, I work part-time as a janitor and do odd jobs for motivated handy relatives(well direct and supervise really closely); I don't have too much interest/money in continuing education at the moment, maybe with stronger grip and more certainty of what to do. Attempting to get some help professionally and specific job training/placement now from government org for a full-time job/ hopefully career.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> I love ya buddy, but sometimes you are fucking clueless.


No, I'm just in a daze these days.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

cricket said:


> Has anyone been mingling? How's that been going? *I need to live vicariously through others*


I been mingling online.

gonna be mingling in person this weekend.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I wanted to see it, but I missed the window in the theater. I can always get it online. Benefits of being a computer geek.


The visuals are breathtaking.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> I love ya buddy, but sometimes you are fucking clueless.


But, are you clueless?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

INTJ Killed July said:


> But, are you clueless?


Very often.


----------



## one5n1ne (Jun 10, 2015)

sai226 said:


> This is my first post. I just want to see what i look like when i post


This is your first post since you joined in *June 2013*?! Intense.

Commencing lack of creativity. Plus, I don't know why I'm making my first post in this thread, but I'm _ALL IN_ (GO CAVS!).

Type: ISTJ

Generation: millYennials

Location: SFO

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, Cantonese

Favorite movie genres: Action, Comedy, Documentaries

Favorite TV shows: Dexter, Office, Weeds, Nip/Tuck

Favorite music genres: Top 40, EDM, Alternative

Favorite comedians: N/A

Are you ready to start dating again: Sure.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Type: INFP-T

Generation: Y - Born June 20th 1989

Location: New York, EST

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, Arabic, Intermediate Japanese

Favorite movie genres: Horror, Steampunk Fantasy, Artsy Life Films like Life of Pi and The Life of Walter Mitty and Pixar stuffs

Favorite tv shows: Criminal Minds, American Horror Story, Firefly

Favorite music: Lana Del Rey, everything by HDSoundi on youtube, Calming instrumentals, and Blood Stain Child 

Favorite comedians: Fluffy... because he's fluffy and cute and funny and stuff 

Love Languages: Touch, Quality Time, Words of Affirmation 

Self-Description: 

I'm an INFP mechanical engineer , wrong major I know, but I love practical art and so I'm going into mechanical design. I like having fun. I like going to the movies, going out for food, staying in for food, watching movies at home, reading books together, discussing the universe, philosophy, life, science, fantasy... 

I am intensely emotional. I want to lose myself with someone else and go on a life long adventure that's so fun we won't even feel the time pass by. Life should be fun! 

I sort of have a thing for Middle Earth and if you're into that you get 1mil bonus points. 

Physically: 5'8" 165lbs Athletic 

Looking for someone 4-6' , petite/athletic, 80-140lbs with a huge imagination and desire to have lighthearted fun

Ready to jump into a touch-heavy relationship, I'll make you purr >;D
Hit me up on my skype: universalcuriosity


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

INTJ Killed July said:


> I didn't see a "single and ready to mingle" sticky thread, so I decided to make one.
> 
> If you're single come, chat, & post a few details about yourself if the mood strikes.
> 
> ...


u live in america , yet have discovert and liked dutch hiphop ? how did that happen ? ^^


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

ficsci said:


> Oh, I thought you were luring me into a little dark alley to--- never mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your gen x , maby early y .


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

ficsci said:


> Oh, I thought you were luring me into a little dark alley to--- never mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you not straight , you are bisexual


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

stultum said:


> Type: ENTP (as far as I know
> 
> Generation: Z, barely.
> 
> ...


LOl eindelijk een landgenoot ^^


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Type : ISTP :

My self-summary
Combi Character : Fenrir , Tasmanian devil , stereo type badboy , ken/Christoper titus , charlie sheen two & a half man , dr. house , jack o neill Stargate , fry/bender futurama , billy bob thorton / bad santa , homer / bart simpson  ;P MHOEHAHAHA XD
Boy's never grow old , so yea im a grown up kid  ;P
And I like all kinds of humor  ^^
( ISTP )
TypeFinder®, the User-Friendly Personality Type Assessment for Teams, Coaches, and Trainers | TypeFinder
What I’m doing with my life
noting much , trying to deal whit/ overcome a , burnout , biopolar disorder/Heavy manic depression , CPD/Combat Paranoid Disorder , CSS/Combat Stress Syndrome & PTSS/Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome .
I’m really good at
idk , not much i gues . perhaps you can tell me 
The first things people usually notice about me
morning hummer , coffee , smokes , wiskey straight , my hair if i don't use wax in it it looks like the haircut of sidekick Bob from the Simpsons cartoon or Bob Marly haircut . that im ussaly dressed like a 80s highschool or collage kid , comfatable sneakers , overzised dickies jeans , oversized T-shirt & hooded sweater and a school jack .
and yea according to friends , I do look like a stereotype 80s jock .
Favorite books, movies, shows, music, and food
Lecture : Manga , comic/marvel strips ,
(original versions of legends & fairytales .
not the cheap recreation where the story always end good)

Serie/Movie : Anime , comedy's , action , thrillers , Schi-fi , war .
TV : Top Gear , News , Discovery/National Geograpich , MTV , The box , TMF , Comedy Central .

Music : Rock , Metal , Heavy Metal , Rap , Tv/Movie Soundtrack , Classic - for orchestra famous soundtracks , 80s music/soundtrack .

Food : teramisu , noodles , Vanille/Chocolate ice cream , Belgium waffles whit chocolate & whipcream , Noodles , Burgers , hotdog's , Fries , Pizza , Choco milk whit whipcream , Choco Cookies .
The six things I could never do without
smokes , coffee , choco cookie's/Belgium waffles whit chocolate & whipcream , choco milk whit whipcream , girls , huggies , kisses & ...  ;P hehe
that where 7/8 , gues 6 does not cover it ,
or I just cant count  
I spend a lot of time thinking about
Principes , Universe , The world , ppl in genuine .
Concept of existance , concept's of live & death .
concept of value , the concept of happiness .
Acording to my desire / wat i have forseen , wich has yet to transpire . Concurring & ruling the univers , Mwhoehahahaha XD ( .... still in progress .... )
On a typical Friday night I am
That various . Usually at home on my room , watching tv , vid gaming , watching vid's on youtube , watching movie's or series , listening music or
building a computer  ^^
The most private thing I’m willing to admit
Give me a gun & 1 bullet or a kattana so i can commit suicide or harakiwi right after , then i might tell . Or ill just take it as a secret into my grave . Mwhoehahahaha XD
well ok ill tell 
when i was a little kid , i wanted to be a astronaut  ;P
To go where no man boldly has gone before , To the horizon and beyond  ;P


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

*Type:* ISTP

*Generation:* 1993; Millennials; Gen Y

*Location:* USA

*Sexual orientation:* Gay.

*Languages:* English, Spanish (fluently). Greek, Portuguese and French (intermediate). Arabic, Russian, Swedish, and Italian (basic) 

*Favorite movie genres:* Sci-Fi, some Horror, some Romance, Philosophical, Documentaries, Drama, Suspense...almost anything...

*Favorite tv shows:* Fringe, Person of Interest, Nikita, Dollhouse, Criminal Minds, Angel, Charmed, Buffy, Alphas, Locked Up Abroad, Sense8... 

*Favorite music genres:* Punk, Rock, Techno, Trance, Opera, Pop, other various foreign music

*Favorite comedians:* Don't really know any

*Are you ready to start dating again:* Eventually. 

*Do you like horror movies:* Yeah, anything to do with exorcisms, occult, metaphysics. I can deal with torture porn such as Saw or The Depraved, but it's not my first choice 

*Have you ever traveled around another country alone:* I've been to France, Canada, and Brazil alone.

*Wouldn't it be fun to chuck it all and go live on a sailboat:* Nah, sounds kinda boring.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Type:INTP*

Year of Birth: *1995*

Location: *Flagstaff, AZ*

Sexual orientation: *Straight*

Languages: *I can count to 8 in Russian*

Favorite movies: *Pacific Rim, TED 2, Hunger games, LotR/Hobbit*

Least Favorite Movies: *Into the Woods*

Favorite tv shows: *The Guild, & Supernatural, perhaps a bit of Game of Thrones, though I prefer the books*

Favorite music artists: *Nickelback (Say something, I dare ya), Hinder, Man Overboard, Saint Asonia, MKTO, Halestorm, Chase Rice, 3OH!3, Keith Urban, Gloriana, Maroon 5, New Politics, The Offspring*

If I had a superpower: *Either the ability to jump between Shadows, or to channel lightning from a storm. *

Are you ready to start dating again: *Yes*

Guilty Pleasure:* Making spreadsheets for everything (I have a spreadsheet keeping track of the colors I win with most in board games)

*Favorite Weather: *Rainy thunderstorms provide such a great background for video gaming and reading

*Favorite Books:* My absolute favorite series is the Lightbringer series by Brent Weeks, but I usually enjoy books that feature chapters from the perspectives of multiple characters, with one of the characters having a coming of age story.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

lol. I'll increase my post count by 1 then. 

Type: INTJ 3

Generation: Z

Location: Europe

Sexual orientation: Straight

Languages: English, not too bad. +Useless language, fluently. 

Favorite movie genres: idk, movies like fight club, the fountain, pan's labyrinth, ex machina. 

Favorite tv shows: Doctor House, game of thrones, breaking bad(the only one I wouldn't watch again, I think)

Favorite music genres: not interested in specific genres. Just please, no traditional culture songs...

Favorite comedians: no idea :laughing: Jim Carey maybe.

Favorite types: NF


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had a passing interest in the RvB video series


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Any other cat looking for a mate? =^.^= (not to be taken seriously)


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

This still going?


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Loaf said:


> This still going?


Pretty much.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

*Type: * INFJ

*Generation:* Y

*Location: * Glenfield, NSW

*Sexual orientation:* Straight

*Languages:* English, Jamaican Patois. whagwan bomboclaat, keep di ganja inna di car, seen?

*Favorite movie genres:* Documentary, historical semi-fiction, crime/gangster, hood films

*Favorite tv shows: * The Sopranos. I don't really watch much TV

*Favorite music genres:* G-funk, golden age hip-hop, rap

*Favorite comedians:* Comedy is for the weak

*Are you ready to start dating again: * I'm just looking for somebody to smoke weed with


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Type: INTJ

Generation: Y, 1989

Location: NYC

Sexual orientation: Straight 

Languages: English, Ebonics

Favorite movie genres: deep dark scary shit about people, romance

Favorite tv shows: sports

Favorite music genres: hiphop, rap, white girls who sing. 

Are you ready to start dating again: ahhh shit... idk. am I responsible enough? Do I have enough patience?... I'll try maybe. 

Do you like horror movies? Yes

Have you ever traveled around another country alone? not yet. but I will. 

Wouldn't it be fun to chuck it all and go live on a sailboat? No boat, water scary.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone found love from this yet?


----------



## DoctorShoe (Jan 9, 2013)

*Type: *ISTJ

*Generation: *Y, 27 years old

*Location: *Ontario, Canada

*Sexual Orientation: *Straight

*Languages: *English. I've studied a little German online, but it's been a while. Mein Deutsch ist schlecht. 

*Favourite Movie Genres: *I watch most genres. I love crime films. It would be difficult to make a top 10. If I had to pick my favourite movie, I might choose Taxi Driver or Apocalypse Now. 

*Favourite TV Shows:* Seinfeld, The Walking Dead, The Simpsons, Breaking Bad, Trailer Park Boys, Arrested Development, Married with Children, All in the Family, Prison Break, It's Always Sunny, That '70s Show. I like a lot of TV shows, so I could make a much larger list. 

*Favourite Music: *Oldies, classic rock, punk rock, alternative rock(80s/90s). 

*Favourite Comedians: *I don't follow much stand up comedy. I love George Carlin. 

*Are you ready to start dating again: *Sure, why not. 

I'm not sure what else to put here.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread seems like something I would make if I were severely inebriated and horny. After a gorgeous night of sleep from your blackout, you awake to start your day off remembering that you may have made it, and hesitate clicking the "quotes" inbox. Vague curiosity might bring you back to actually reading that thread you started, or you may flee entirely, unless you _really are_ that single, and ready to mingle.

The OP's avatar makes me wonder if any of that resonates.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

joshman108 said:


> Has anyone found love from this yet?


Doubtful XDc


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

ugh a total sausage fest!!!


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Gore Motel said:


> ugh a total sausage fest!!!


Was that a good "ugh"

Like UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?



Maybe? Maybe ? No...?:sad::crying:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

runnerveran said:


> Was that good "ugh"
> 
> Like UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?
> 
> ...


I'm having flashbacks of all the time OKCupid was entirely useless.


----------



## Deanmachine (Jul 18, 2016)

Type: ENTP, 7w6(?)

Generation: Y (23)

Orientation: Bi

Location: US, WI

Languages: English

Favorite Movie Genres: Horror/thriller/psychological, comedy, "so bad it's good" movies

Favorite TV Shows: I don't watch much tv anymore but I suppose AHS, Scream Queens, Steven Universe, Always Sunny, Bojack Horseman, Orange is the New Black

Favorite music genres: industrial, grunge, rock (NIN, Queens of the Stone Age, Nirvana)

Comedians: my life

Ready for dating: I'm extremely picky so who knows~ take your chances though or hmu if you love talkin


----------

